# Play with Interactive Spider



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We just got an email with this link. It's quite realistic.

Poke and prod the spider with your mouse, also 'grab' one of its legs with your mouse and drag it around the screen. 
Also, anywhere on the map put the cursor and then hit the space bar and it leaves little bugs.
Watch the spider go after them and when she catches them they disappear.

Have Fun.

http://www.onemotion.com/flash/spider/


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Cool Spook. I've always wanted my own tarantula. I had a big spider build a web in the garden. When I would find bugs on the plants, I would feed them to the spider. My mom said I had the only spider in the neighborhood who could call for takeout.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

OMG - that gives me the creeps. That spider looks a little too real for the likes of me.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

OK how do I smash him now that I'm board with it?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

rottincorps said:


> OK how do I smash him now that I'm board with it?


I don't think they give you that as an option


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

This spider creeps out Roxy.


----------



## anjpro (Sep 20, 2009)

That would make a nice screen saver


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I spent 5 minutes trying to rip his leg off, than I gave him a bug only to let him get close but never get it. It was fun.


----------

